# WoW: Umfrage: Der buffed-Community-Roman - Aufstieg eines Helden – Teil 4



## xashija (23. Dezember 2009)

Wir möchten Euch mit auf eine Reise nehmen, bei der Ihr in die Rolle eines Helden schlüpft und selbst per Umfrage bestimmt, wie die Geschichte weitergehen soll. Jede Woche präsentieren wir Euch einen weiteren Abschnitt der Geschichte - so entsteht Stück für Stück ein einzigartiges buffed-Community-Abenteuer als Foto-Strecke. 


Im ersten Teil des Abenteuers habt Ihr bereits Bekanntschaft mit Mimir, dem Helden der Geschichte, gemacht. Ihr habt abgestimmt und Euch dazu entschlossen, dass er zukünftig mit einem Zweihänder als Waffe seinen Weg beschreiten wird. Im zweiten Teil durftet Ihr darüber entscheiden, wie sich Mimir in Zukunft gegenüber seinem Herren verhält.Im dritten Teil halb Ihr entschieden, dass Mimir seine Kämpfe durch Geschicklichkeit entscheidet. Jetzt geht das Abenteuer weiter. Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Mitmachen!


----------



## saibot1207 (23. Dezember 2009)

^^

niemand nimmt c)


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finde a) auf jedenfall gut weil es erinnert mich ein bissen an Arthas und frostmourne wo er das Schwert nimmt und dadurch seine Seele verliert.So könnte es auch bei Mimir sein das es zb. ein Stein des Lichkönigs ist.

Ich greif jetzt mal tief ins dunkle ^^....Das Mimir ein Diener des Lichkönigs wird und erst mal Chaos stiftet.Und wer weiß...vielleicht kommt ja Tirion oder Darion vor um ihn wieder zu Läutern.
Aber ich schweife ab...

a) klingt besser weil damit hat man so ein Spannungsgefühl und die Story macht dann mehr Spaß.Ist besser als wenn er nur zurück reitet und dem Lehrmeister Sigurd erzählt


----------



## Kleef (23. Dezember 2009)

Nun ich bin für C, denn man sollte wen man nicht weiter weis auch die Weisheit der Älteren berücksichtigen,
obwohl mir die Idee gefählt, dass er ein Diener Arthas wird. Schade das das im Spiel nicht möglich ist^^


----------



## Tamîkus (23. Dezember 2009)

2 vorsicht vor nachsicht und es stat anfassen lieber mit dem schwert vl wirds wie beim ashenbringer der einst durch ein artefakt der finsternis in ein artefakt des lichts umgewandelt wurde usw usw dan kommt arthas und onehitet in belebt in als  nerviger blut dk wieder der sich nonstop heilt und läst in die gnome ausrotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucky96 (23. Dezember 2009)

ich find b) is ne gute Entscheidung...schließlich weiß man nie was es is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besonders in der Welt of Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FloFla (24. Dezember 2009)

Er soll den Apfelförmigen Rauch anfassen ^.^

vll taucht ja ein Epic Trinket auf oder so xD

naja bin gespannt wie es weiter geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (25. Dezember 2009)

warum kann er nicht das teil zu klumpen schlagen und dann forschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flamet0wer (26. Dezember 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> warum kann er nicht das teil zu klumpen schlagen und dann forschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das erinnert mich irgendwie an fluch der karibik, als barbossa sagt, menschen ließen sich leichter finden, wenn die tot sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde antwort b) am besten, da unser held sehr wohl seinen verstand nutzt und dies auch weiterhin tun soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroc (26. Dezember 2009)

bin auch für b weil c is langweilig und a einfach nur dähmlich.....
aber ma im ernst apfelförmiger rauch? was soll da böses passieren?


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2009)

Hm... er könnte dir die Hand wegätzen, dir den Willen rauben, dich umbringen... 

Ich hab genommen,, würd ich auch so machen. Wurde eigentlich schon angefangen zu schreiben? Ich finds irgedwie ned^^


----------



## Killigan (30. Dezember 2009)

meine meinung?

TU ES!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als ritter sollte man keine furcht vor neuem haben, klar sollte man an die folgend enken, aber hier sind alle gesetze der natur außer kraft gesetzt und der menschliche verstand, seine größte waffe , zeitgleich jedoch auch seine größte achillesverse, übernimmt hier das kommando, antwort c) naja, das währe doch nur verschendete zeit, warum soll ausgerechnet er es sagen können, und wenn warum hat er es ihm nicht schon vorher beigebracht? antwort b) naja im grunde würde er es ja dann auch indireckt berühren, in meinen augen würde das keinen unterschied machen, wenn es etwas böses ist, eine sache, die durch und durch böse ist lässt sich durch solche taschenspielertricks nicht reinlegen und würde trotzdem voll zuhaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenns nun was gutes ist, dann ist es warscheinlich so zerbrechlich, dass es durch leichte erschütterungen schon zerstört oder gar böse gemacht werden kann.... zu der reaktion des kläffers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hunde und allgemein tiere haben einen 6ten sinn für alles mächtige, so merken manche tiere zum beispiel, wenn ein erdbeben droht , oder eine sinnflut kommt. Jedoch ist auch das nicht als nur negativ zu betrachten, sie spüren dabei gewisse schwingungen, ob diese gut oder schlecht sind können sie doch nicht feststellen, sie haben widerum angst vor diesem neuen und verstecken sich oder etwas in der art, würde mimir also weggehen würde er doch indirekt so reagieren wie sein kleiner begleiter oder? angst vor neuem haben und dann weglaufen oder augen zu und bissl mittm metallstängelchen rumfuchteln und gucken was passiert.
außerdem, wer hört schon auf hunde? also wenn er n ritter wird, der immer vorher sein hündchen um rat fragen muss, oder sich derart davon beeinflussen lässt , naja....
die einzige möglichkeit , die in meinen augen antwort b wirklich toll wirken lassen könnte, ist, wenn dieses zeug sein schwert ultrabämm machen würde, aber ist das unbedingt gut? ein schwert ist doch nur so gut wie die person die es führt oder?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 außerdem fehlt das *bitte nicht anfassen*-schild wenns böse wär ;P

alles in allem finde ich die geschichte sehr schön, und ich finde es auch toll die geschichte mitbestimmen zu können *yeah mighty!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

soviel erstmal dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

liebe grüße Killigan


----------

